# cracks and pops down the road



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

did a job and found 3 butts that went bad after I painted it. I repaired them and they did the same thing...grrrr so I cut them out one more time and added a screw and the drywall lifted up...wow I was so mad. so I added screws to the butts and did a quick 3 coat job with ff and ez-sand and mud max and dawn no water...the butts were good but make me thinks about the hangers ...how do I trust the hangers and the builders when we make it look nice and there is a crack or a pop...I went to the next job my hangers were at and I saw them using the drywall stacks along the wall with a plank over them and a ladder on the other side ...the plank is putting damage to the drywall seams( that's why they need to be cut out sometimes:furious then I went along some of the seam and the drywall moves and some of the drywall in the upper corners lift up...
In 2014 I will do a better job inspecting the job before and after the drywall is hung and builder repair before I do a finish job...each job will have a file with photos if I do the house or just bid it. I will also push butt backers and only will use trim-tex out side corners!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

We always have to fix there chit ice, I had a house once I use 5 cans of expanding foam just to fill gappy corners and secure loose board around the bottom of skylights, The butts were just secured with steel batten along them, Some of the screw spacings were 800mm so I block some out, The builders seen me doing all this, I complained about it a bit and said well they wont be calling you to fix it later on if it screws up will they, So what happened, Now they just ignore me and don't give me any work, They build a few houses a year, In hindsight I should have just shut my mouth and fixed, Other drywaller in my area moans about everything and pisses the builders off, They call me cause I don't moan but help them out with ideas how to fix board I get off this site etc. Its a fine line complaining sometimes isn't it.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*cracks,pops down the road*

We are definetly in a tough spot.Personally I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut.If you don't say anything they seem to think everything is fine so when their's a problem they have no problem calling you back.I try to be diplomatic about it,i'll mention the screws hanging out,the improper location of seams and fasteners,bad bead work,etc. and I'll tell them I'll do the best I can but thats where it ends unless they are willing to pay extra for the extra work they created.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

doesn't matter if its and new home or a remodel job - if I don't hang it I don't warranty it. if the hang job is bad I state right in the contract what was done wrong and what the out come may be.....the hang job in the house i'm doing now is really bad.....I got taper to butt seams , butt seams not staggered etc. you name it I got it !!!


----------

